# Serbian (BCS): čujenje



## reka

Još jedno pitanjce, molim vas:

šta je to "pogrešno *čujenje*" - čujenje?? Ima li to veze sa "hearing"??

Hvala!


----------



## Duya

It's supposed to be "hearing", yes.

I'm not sure if there is such word as "čujenje" though. The correct form should be "čuvenje" (but it's seldom used in the meaning of "hearing").


----------



## reka

Zdravo, Duya,

evo rečenica ide ovako: "hronična neodlučnost i sumnja se održavaju različitim sredstvima samoobmane kao što su jezička iskrivljenja, omaške u razumevanju, pogrešno *čujenje* in sujeverje."

Je li to još uvijek "hearing"?

Hvala!


----------



## Orlin

U tom kontekstu izgleda da je gotovo 100% tako. Pretpostavljam da je problem u upotrebljenoj varijanti srpskohrvatskog jezika - vi prevodite srpski tekst, a "čuvenje" je možda posebno hrvatska reč - ja personalno ne znam da li je zaista tako.


----------



## Duya

Orlin said:


> Pretpostavljam da je problem u upotrebljenoj varijanti srpskohrvatskog jezika - vi prevodite srpski tekst, a "čuvenje" je možda posebno hrvatska reč - ja personalno ne znam da li je zaista tako.



Ne, nije u pitanju srpsko-hrvatska razlika... Ali pisac jeste imao problem.

Naime, od glagola "čuti", imenica "čuvenje" se dosta retko koristi. A kada se koristi, to je obično unutar idioma "_po čuvenju_", koji znači "iz priče, iz druge ruke" (google search):

_Znam ga po čuvenju. = Znam ga iz priče = Čuo sam za njega. (Pričali su mi o njemu).
_
Piscu je nedostajao prevod izraza "mishearing", a "pogrešno ču*v*enje" bi zaista zvučalo čudno. Otud je posegao za "regularnom" glagolskom imenicom "čujenje". A izgleda da nije jedini. 

Moram proveriti (drugde) da li neki od rečnika beleži oblik "čujenje". Prosto, ne znam kako bi se drugačije prevelo "mishearing" nego "pogrešno ču*enje".


----------



## WannaBeMe

Duya said:


> Ne, nije u pitanju srpsko-hrvatska razlika... Ali pisac jeste imao problem.
> 
> Naime, od glagola "čuti", imenica "čuvenje" se dosta retko koristi. A kada se koristi, to je obično unutar idioma "_po čuvenju_", koji znači "iz priče, iz druge ruke" (google search):
> 
> _Znam ga po čuvenju. = Znam ga iz priče = Čuo sam za njega. (Pričali su mi o njemu).
> _
> Piscu je nedostajao prevod izraza "mishearing", a "pogrešno ču*v*enje" bi zaista zvučalo čudno. Otud je posegao za "regularnom" glagolskom imenicom "čujenje". A izgleda da nije jedini.
> 
> Moram proveriti (drugde) da li neki od rečnika beleži oblik "čujenje". Prosto, ne znam kako bi se drugačije prevelo "mishearing" nego "pogrešno ču*enje".



Glagolska imenica glagola čuti postoji teoretski samo u idiomima. 
Kao što si ti dao za primer "Znam ga iz čuvenja." ali i to je arhaično i pomalo "seljački".
Inače glagol _čuti_ u prošlosti je imao značenje "osetiti" poredbeno sa "čulo-osetilo". A njegov nesvršeni oblik bio bi "čuvstvovati-osećati" i tada bi glagolska imenica bila "čuvstvovanje-osećanje".

Ali recimo da jedan nedovoljan poznavatelj srpskohrvatskog jezika
hoće da izvede glagolsku imenicu glagola čuti, onda bi ista trebala da glasi čuvenje poredbeno glagoskom pridjevu čuven koji u modernom jeziku ima značenje "well-known". Dakle čujenje bi bilo itako nepravilno.
"Glagolska imenica gradi se od trpnog prideva nastavkom -je: pisan-pisanje, zauzet-zauzeće. Ona se gradi i od neprelaznih i povratnih glagola od kojih se trpni pridev za se ne upotrebljava. Npr. spavan-spavanje, radovan-radovanje." (Srpska Gramatika Živojina P.Simića, 1922)

Na mjestu ovoga pisca ja bih "misshearing" preveo kao "pograšno/manjkavo akustično razumevanje" ili pak "greške pri slušanju"


----------



## Duya

WannaBeMe said:


> Na mjestu ovoga pisca ja bih "misshearing" preveo kao "pograšno/manjkavo akustično razumevanje" ili pak "greške pri slušanju"



Slažem se, ali sve je to malo rogobatno... Fakat je, fali nam reč...


----------



## reka

Da, i kod nas ima takvih slučajeva, da jednostavno fali riječ...i onda smo malo "rogobatni"


----------



## Black Mamba

A nesto kao poteskoce u/pri slusanju (posto se s'obzirom na kontekst ne radi o losem sluhu)?

Pozdrav.


----------

